# Your favorite H. Upmann?



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

So far, I've had the half corona, mag 46, mag 50, coronas major, connie A, and noellas. I have to put the half corona at the top of the list.

Not considering the cost, huhc, although young, was the most enjoyable, followed by connie A and coronas major tubos. The mags? Meh. 

So what's your favorite of the Upmann line up?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally love all the Upmanns with the exception of the Mag 46 and 50. To your list i would add the #2 and of course the Sir Winston. Also consider the Royal Robusto, The epicures and petite coronas are also great quick smokes. And if your looking for cheap and cheerful as Jack would say Check out the Majestic.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

+1 for the Upmann #2 Beautiful dark wrappers and great profile! At least the one I’ve tried. Huhc is also up there in quality and enjoyment to my novice palette...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Most definitely the HUHC at the top of my list. I've also found the HU Regalias to be another great cigar while young. I've got a few put back for a little bit more rest to see if they improve on what I consider to already be a great cigar. That wraps up my HU experience 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Also consider the Royal Robusto.


Yes to this.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The "sweet spot" for me are Mag46, HUHC, & (outgoing) HUPC, with an honorable mention to HUCM's. At least that's where I've stocked-in and smoked the greatest quantity. Plenty of other great cigars in the line, some arguably better, but these are the ones that exhibit the best value proposition of quality/enjoyment to cost. 

No doubt, exposure has something to do with this, as does RG. I've only very rarely smoked HURR's, Connie A's, Mag50's, or No.2's; and never had a Sir Winnie. Maybe I'm just a cheapskate!

OTOH, I've found Majestics and Regalias okay, but just okay, even though relatively bargain priced.

The only Upmanns that have truly disappointed were Connie 1's. But that's based on a lone box that may just have been duds. Still, that put me off buying more.

All in all, H.Upmann is a great marca; one of my favorites.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like the mag 46, but they don't call call huhc's crack sticks for nothin..my favorite.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I enjoy the marca as a whole and very few Upmanns disappoint me. The Sir Winston is a top 5 cigar for me and the No. 2 is not that far behind. The HUHC and PC although fantastic always leave me wanting more so I no longer seek them out. I have a long standing love - hate affair with the Mag 46's.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've only smoked the PC and corona majors. The Petite Coronas have been excellent, each and everyone. The corona majors were okay. I just think there are other sticks at that same price point I've enjoyed more. I doubt I would buy another box of the majors unless they were on at a killer sales price.

One of these days I need to buy a box of HUHC and give them a try. I just have a bit of hard time with the idea of a super short cigar. I worry I will find them great and wish they were another inch or two longer.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> One of these days I need to buy a box of HUHC and give them a try. I just have a bit of hard time with the idea of a super short cigar. I worry I will find them great and wish they were another inch or two longer.


Don't worry Bill, that won't happen. Nope. Instead, you'll wish it were three-and-a-half inches longer and then you just spark up another one!

Seriously, they last longer than you'd imagine, almost as long as a PC. I guess it's the couple of extra RG's of girth... or maybe it's that they're so darn good they make you want to slow down and savor it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Sir Winnie’s, when they can be had. The #2 is almost as good, especially with some age. A fantastic buy and forget box.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The #2 may be the most consistent cigar year to year, on the planet.
.......but buy the SW when ever available.
.......the A also can rival the young SW
.......Connie 1 and let them sit for 5 yrs


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

And a 1 and a 2

On The 8th Day God Created The H. Upmann 46 Mag. It's So Good He Had To Rest A Day......


----------

